# 17” BBS LM set



## tommy-c (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Im after a full set of BBS LMs to fit an R32 GTR, so 17x9 et20 or there abouts. 

Any condition / colour

Email [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## tommy-c (Apr 28, 2010)

*17 inch BBS LM set*

Bump


----------

